# Seeds may shed new light on Jamestown



## j d worthington (Jan 10, 2007)

Though I'm not sure why (given the records of the time), but there's been a long-standing common view of the Jamestown colonists that may be in for some revision:

Jamestown seeds reflect survival efforts - Yahoo! News



> NORFOLK, Virginia - Seeds and plant remains preserved in a well at America's first permanent English settlement suggest the Jamestown colonists were not just gentlemen with few wilderness survival skills, as they are often portrayed, but tried to live off the land by gathering berries and nuts.
> 
> At least one tobacco seed, possibly representing the earliest known evidence of the cultivation at Jamestown of the cash crop that helped the settlement survive financially, was also discovered among samples from the 17th-century well.
> 
> ...


 
The story is from AP, by Sonja Barisic, titled "Jamestown seeds reflect survival efforts", and is datelined Tues., Jan. 9.


----------



## carrie221 (Jan 11, 2007)

That is really neat... thanks for sharing


----------

